# Old lead free solder as plant weight.



## btyder (May 15, 2012)

Hi I just wanted to pass on some information about solder as a plant weight.
I had some old 95/5 solder without a flux core lying around; Tin/silver in their respective order, and the stuff works great as a aquarium plant weight. The info on the roll says it is Kester 189 solid core solder, it is alloy #955; hence the 95/5, and it's diameter is 0.095 ''. So if you happen to have some lead free/ flux free solder with tin,silver, or other non aqua reactive metals, or need plant weights, then there is some info on something that works. Thanks, btyder


----------



## pyroteck1 (Nov 29, 2012)

Depending on the thickness if the solder it can be a bit tuff to bend around the plants, the stuff I had I could only bend it around Anacharis it was that stiff.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

It may temporarily work, but as plants grow and the stems get thicker it starts to cut into the plant. Add in natural movement of the plant from powerheads, filters, etc..and it can increase. They do sell cheap plant anchors that are plant safe on some of your plant sites.


----------

